# Possible litter in PA



## Monroe (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey, 

I have two young Blue girls that are possibly pregnant. (Around 90%, they were in with males for a long time.) 

They are half Blue & half Hairless. Not sure who the father was, could have been one of their brothers or a foreign Fancy that was in there. So the babies might be hooded, might be Blue, might be Hairless. Don't know. 

I live in PA. I'd be willing to take a train or drive halfway to meet someone in the surrounding states. If anyone is interested in following my rats progress & maybe adopting a few possible babies, please let me know! 

I'm trying to find possible homes before the time comes. 

Note: I will not give away just one rat to be a solitary rat. Must be with other rats.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Why are you saying half hairless? Are your girls double rex?


----------



## Monroe (Mar 26, 2011)

I say that because their mother was a hairless rat. So, I'm assuming that they could possibly have a couple hairless? Is that possible?


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

So you're meaning that the girls you have now had one hairless parent and one blue parent?


----------



## Monroe (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes. I saw the mother when the litter was just born. I didn't see the father however, but he was obviously a Blue since all the babies were.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Most likely grandma was a double rex...meaning she carried 1 rex gene to her daughter and if her daughter doesn't carry rex then you won't have any hairless babies.


----------



## Monroe (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't really want to post here anymore. BUT, my little girl is definitely pregnant. Her stomach just blew up today. Anyone interested should send me a message at [email protected]


----------

